

Healing a Facebook addiction (hack) - Void_
http://blog.rinik.net/facebook-addiction

======
artur_roszczyk
I would just use <http://selfcontrolapp.com/> Unfortunately in my job I need
Facebook :(

~~~
artur_roszczyk
Additionally, a lot of power users use 1password or similar app to manage
their passwords

------
dylanhassinger
yes plz

